# questiong about air hose



## dawsonbob

If I understand your question correctly, you're asking whether you can use an airbrush with this unit. I wouldn't think so, because this is a high volume, low pressure unit. An airbrush generally require somewhat higher pressure.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Grumpymike

in a word, nope.

dawsonbob is right, your mixing apples and oranges


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Soooo, can you post a review of the unit, since you gave it 5 stars?


----------



## Magnum

I realize that you've only been on here for One Day when you Posted this. Have you actually used this spray gun? If so. How well or bad did it work. That's what "Reviews" are for.

This "question" would have been better off in the "Power Tools, Hardware and Accessories" Forum. You might have also gotten more replies in there.

My answer to your question is NO. It's too High Powered for what I think you want to do with the smaller hose.


----------



## Albert

Yes, I think you can but you would probably need a pressure regulator to adjust the amount of air. An adapter could be made from hose clamps and a reducer such as

http://www.amazon.com/Reducer-Splicer-Fitting-Adapter-Coupler/dp/B00CIX4U0S/ref=sr_1_5?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1428762363&sr=1-5&keywords=hose+reducer

there are many sizes available for most applications such as yours.
An inexpensive regulator can be found at Home Depot by the air compressors.
Hope this helps, I THINK it is what you are asking about, it is worth a try with the airbrush but keep in mind the above comments make a point you might not have enough pressure.


----------



## SWIDon

I would say with almost certainty that it will not drive an airbrush. An airbrush requires between 30-40 psi to operate properly and the glorified vacuum cleaner in the pump unit probably only puts out 5-6 psi. I wouldn't attempt to run my airbrush on my earlex machine due to lack of pressure. You need a compressor not a turbine unit to run an airbrush or a can of air. They make little compressors just for airbrushes that are not very expensive ~$40. They probably will not run an air nailer (some only generate 40 psi and have no tank) but they are very small, portable and usually quiet.

Since this is a review. How do you like the HVLP unit?


----------

